# Strap Ideas For Tissot Twotimer



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I've got this tissot twotimer (see below), but it hasn't got a strap. The only one i seem to be able to find is a black rubber one and i don't think that would particularly suit it. Has anyone got any ideas?

It needs to be 20mm and leather (ideally).

Would it be easier to get a normal leather strap and cut the holes for the lugs out or would that just look s***?

Any ideas more than welcome.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Just use a notching tool on a thin leather band, works fine.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

feenix said:


> Just use a notching tool on a thin leather band, works fine.


Thats a great idea, i didn't realise i could buy a tool for it, i was considering using a stanley knife lol.

Thanks again,

Tom.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

TomWazza said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Just use a notching tool on a thin leather band, works fine.
> ...


It can be done with a Stanley knife or scalpel, but they are hard to get a neat finish. A notching tool is not that expensive and essential for a lot of Tissot bands.

One tip I would give you though is to mark carefully where your notches are going to be cut, and make sure they are centered. Its way to easy to make the notches uneven and you'll never be happy with finish.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, just trying to find a nice unpadded strap now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Is that the one you picked up on the sales forum a wek ago ?

If it is, please tell me that it was a horrible, complicated, and expensive repair. I was going to buy it, but had 2nd thoughts. Quartz aren't my "thing", but it was such an oddity that I was sorely tempted :cry2:


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

catflem said:


> Is that the one you picked up on the sales forum a wek ago ?
> 
> If it is, please tell me that it was a horrible, complicated, and expensive repair. I was going to buy it, but had 2nd thoughts. Quartz aren't my "thing", but it was such an oddity that I was sorely tempted :cry2:


Sorry mate, fraid it was only a new battery that got it up and running again lol

But if it will make you feel any better it was really hard to get the back off h34r:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

TomWazza said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the one you picked up on the sales forum a wek ago ?
> ...


 :cry2: :cry2: :cry2:

Nice one, who dares wins :thumbsup:

I bet I'm not the only one kicking myself for missing that one.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

catflem said:


> TomWazza said:
> 
> 
> > catflem said:
> ...


Bet your not kicking yourself as hard as me,i should have tried a battery :cry2: :lol: ,glad Tom has had a result


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Well Guys,

Just thought I'd show you the strap i ended up getting, it's a black leather crocodile grain 20mm with a gold plated buckle. I think it looks pretty cool. Plus the notching tool worked a treat, take a peek...




























Thanks again for all your advice...

(Now just got to decide what I'm gonna do with it lol, keep or flip?)


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Good results on the strap with the notching tool. Can you pm me details of the tool and where from please.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Same for me on the tool details please mate, that looks superb, lovin yer work 

Keep it. Its small but very cool. I must dig mine out.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

JonW said:


> Same for me on the tool details please mate, that looks superb, lovin yer work
> 
> Keep it. Its small but very cool. I must dig mine out.


I got mine from Ebay, search for notching pliers. I got mine a while ago from the states, they come in a couple of sizes, I chose the narrower pair as its easy to take a little more off, but bloody hard to put it back.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

feenix said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Same for me on the tool details please mate, that looks superb, lovin yer work
> ...


Yeh, i picked mine up off ebay too for about Â£6 from Japan. Thanks for the compliments too, think i'll keep it after all (although i am after a black monster, gutted i missed the one in the SC).


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys, I must get a set


----------



## LoveSwissWatches (Aug 11, 2011)

Tom,

What a fantastic job man! I know I'm 2 years late to the discussion, but discovered your post through google as I was searching for ideas for my own Tissot Twotimer (same model as yours, but Silver). Your post actually inspired me to join the forum.

I'm currently waiting on a strap for my repair, and will be using bars with screws at the end to keep it on. I'm interested to know if you used a friction sleeve or what to keep your band on. Also, I'm skeptical about the band I'm getting, and am wondering if you had some advice for choosing leather straps in the future?

Adam


----------

